# Beginner Emroidering Machine



## mcrubbin (Feb 15, 2012)

I really almost know nothing about embroidery but here I go:

I have $1000 in hand and I am looking to expand my screen printing business. I would like to begin to embroider things like hats mostly. Is there a machine out there that can embroider (and also do puff embroidery) for around $1000? Is that way too far fetched?


Thanks for reading at least!


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't think $1000 will even buy a good home embroidery machine.


----------



## mcrubbin (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks..... Ill keep waiting for a real answer

I'm not going to throw in $10,000 into something I've never done before


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you will not find a machine that will do puff and hats for $1000. Save a bit more...look for a good babylock or Brother...620 series.... but it will cost around 3K and the hat attachment is about $400. At least that was what I found when I bought mine about 18 months ago


----------



## mcrubbin (Feb 15, 2012)

I have way more than a thousand dollars but do you guys really think its smart to spend that kind of investment on something you've never done before?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

It is not rocket science to use an entry level professional unit...you just have to practice. and have the market to support the investment. Or be able to market it. Forget doing complicated designs at first as most want to start with a 6 color large design....and also don't waste your learning time on learning digitizing. That is an art in itself...and I still do not digitize...I outsource that so I can devote time to the store and marketing. In my view, trying to enter this market with a home embroidery machine is like entering the Indy 500 in a ford pinto...no insult to the pinto..just that it is not a racing machine.. Also figure out what you are likely to embroider as some items are not doable without special hoops...like some bags, garment sleeves and pant legs...Try to buy a unit where you can get training or be able to find someone that will give you training. It will pay off


----------



## mcrubbin (Feb 15, 2012)

I've been screen printing for over 5 years and definitely can digitize. Making designs is no problem for me. I will mostly be making hats and trying to do puff embroidery. What kind of machine will fit my needs?


----------



## mcrubbin (Feb 15, 2012)

Should I get a machine like this?

Brother PR600II RB Machine & UPGRADE to PR620, 6 Needle 8x12"Embroidery Mac PR-600, 5Hoops USB&CardPort RollStand Cylinder StarterKit Threads PICKUP* at AllBrands.com


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

take your g-note and contract out emb until you can pony up about $20K for a machine and supplies that will work all day day long without issue. 

we did contract work for our first year so i can say from personal experience that it does work. 

good luck


----------



## mcrubbin (Feb 15, 2012)

I've talked to a few people and they say the PR600II is a good starter machine for hats and puff embroidery. What do you guys think?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Just happen here and nothing to add since everyone seems to know what they are talking about. Every piece of machine I own - I knew nothing about, but now I do. When I brought skies I should have brought 90's but went for the 200's - did not know a thing about controlling the long boards but I do now. I have a singer 6000 - lasted all of two weeks before I out grew it and use it now as a regular sewing machine. Even that machine was 3000 used. So I just know I am not trying to change anyones mind but I do know you never recoup money on investing in technology that has no value unless to folks who do not know better. The brother machines are nice entry machines and can do hats but not at 1K. Now you guys know that SP and digitizing are not in the same genre, so how do you explain - one of the challenging embro task 3D embroidery is somthing that can be accomplished with a home machine. I will be waiting to find out for I have trouble doing it with my commercial machine and 5 articles on how-to.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

mcrubbin said:


> I've been screen printing for over 5 years and definitely can digitize. Making designs is no problem for me. I will mostly be making hats and trying to do puff embroidery. What kind of machine will fit my needs?


The machine you linked to I got used at 4K a few years ago. Never gonna happen at 1K. It is a good machine to start with and I will soon be adding another machine to my shop but this one has served my needs well. I knew absolutely nothing but I learned. I added embroidery to my printing business and I think the investment has paid for itself. Now I have been screen printing 6 years and there is nothing about screen printing that prepared me for trying to digitize, so if you think you can digitize just by knowing how to screen print the only thing I can say to that is _"bless your heart!"_ (In my old granny voice)


----------



## mcrubbin (Feb 15, 2012)

So that Brother PR600II is a good start?

And I been digitizing more than screen printing. I made all the designs and my business partner mostly printed them. So yes, I know how to digitize. Although I did screen print sometimes too.

Man everybody seems to be harsh on here.. Anyway I'm just looking for some advice on buying a beginner machine that can embroid and puff embroid hats. I will sometimes be doing shirts


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Digitizing in embroidery world means turning the graphic into stitches. There are several types of stitches and knowledge of what density for what material is also necessary. Don't believe the point and click come on that some of the embroidery digitizing software promises. You will quickly find they leave a lot to be desired when it comes to getting a nice stitch out. People are not being harsh. They are trying to tell you that digitizing for embroidery is different than digitizing for screen printing.  I was sent a screen print graphic to turn into embroidery. OMG! What a nightmare. You do not want all those layers for embroidery.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

So you digitized embroidery designs? I think what they're getting at is that we're not talking about making a vector file. A monkey can take a vector and plug it in and 5% of the time it will be useable. That's being generous. Truth is that even way beyond just drawing, digitizing takes a serious knowing of how the thread will act and not only that but how the light will react to the stitch direction, etc. Things like that aren't really taught or something you can learn online or in a book. It's through thousands of trial and errors and fixing different designs after failure. Now, if you know how to draw vector files then you'll be pretty at home with making the general design and will be good enough for 90% of what you'll do anyway. 

As far as the PR series. I'm the one who first recommended them on this thread. I will say this. There are a LOT of scams regarding these machines and craigslist and ebay. MANY! If the price is in the 4K range then it's most likely a scam. I know I looked forever for one and found most everything +5k. I believe that you could find a good machine with the cap driver which would be valuable. Also something to look for would be the fast frame system or a clamp system. I think you'll be able to buy one and use it for a year to learn on and then probably sell it for the same amount you paid. Pretty darned good for an embroidery machine. Because it spans 2 types (commercial & Home) users. 

Take it slow and read everything you can. The best time to learn how to embroider is when you don't need it. It's when you get in a hurry and under the gun that the machine will never run right and you'll end up ruining half your stuff. 

Allot $500 for thread color rainbow and stabilizer. Don't buy a lot of anything until you find out what your machine likes. I'd hate to spend $500 on a whole Mettler line and find out my machine wouldn't run on it. Best to buy a few trial spools of each brand and see how they look. Anything in Poly. Isacord, Mettler, FUFU, guterman, sulky, Robison/anton are good starts.

Good luck!


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I also echo that folks were not being rough - you were not hearing what people were trying to tell you. You will see some other places where people would have had you for dinner on your second post - but they didnt and tried in vain to tell you that you need to have more to get in the game. In addition you so easily threw out the comment with screen printing and embroidery in the same sentence. With that you had some blood boiling but again you were given a pass. There are so many helpful folks on this site but when you want to be told what you want to hear - they just move on to the next post and not engage. You can easily see how many views you had versus responses. So ask, listen, and research and your answers within the knowledge of this community will be provided. Pleasure hunting.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

mcrubbin said:


> I've talked to a few people and they say the PR600II is a good starter machine for hats and puff embroidery. What do you guys think?


all i can say is holy crap, you want to start with doing puff hats without any experience at all?

contract that out. start with flats. then hats, then , after 5 or more years of experience, work like puff. here is a clue, you won't do it with a $1K machine.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

To think I was trying to soften things up - grrrrr - trying to hold back the kitchen sink. I have about 4 years in and 3 attempts at 3d puff - am I a slow learner or what? PM your responses I am sensitive.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

drdoct said:


> As far as the PR series. I'm the one who first recommended them on this thread. I will say this. There are a LOT of scams regarding these machines and craigslist and ebay. MANY! If the price is in the 4K range then it's most likely a scam. I know I looked forever for one and found most everything +5k.


 This is your first post in this thread so how is it that you first recommended it. Also because you could not find one for under 5K does not mean it is a scam, it means you were not lucky enough to find a good deal. I got my PR620 machine for 4K at a local auction. This particular auction liquidates business inventory from business that went bankrupt and I just happened to take a wrong turn and found it and that is how I got it. Don't assume just because you didn't find one at a good price that to get one at that price is a scam.


@mccrubbin we are not being hard on you but I think you are confusing digitizing and vectorizing. Because you design files for the screen printer, that is not digitizing. Digitizing is turning the design into stitches with digitizing software. But we are going to move on from there, I love my machine, it does a great job. I think it is a great starter machine.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Yep, you're right. I was thinking this thread was http://www.t-shirtforums.com/embroidery/t178803.html#post1058339 . What I was saying is that there is a huge scam thing going around digitsmith, craigslist, ebay, everywhere with these machines. Can you get it that low? yes. But the chances are pretty low. But chasing Craigslist ads posts on these machines are pretty common around different boards. And they all end up the same.... Scam. Now if you're at an auction in person then obviously you could get a good deal. Unfortunately, these are being baited everywhere.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

idonaldson said:


> To think I was trying to soften things up - grrrrr - trying to hold back the kitchen sink. I have about 4 years in and 3 attempts at 3d puff - am I a slow learner or what? PM your responses I am sensitive.



If you R, I R 2. I've tried and tried on the puff and can't get the little fibers to go away. Tried a heat gun... still no near good enough. Even tried doing the stupid thing like an applique.... nothing. Hard to believe there is so much 'art' in machine embroidery eh? ;-0


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I am getting better. The foam is important and if you still cant get the little guys you might need more density.


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

drdoct said:


> If you R, I R 2. I've tried and tried on the puff and can't get the little fibers to go away. Tried a heat gun... still no near good enough. Even tried doing the stupid thing like an applique.... nothing. Hard to believe there is so much 'art' in machine embroidery eh? ;-0


Try using a edge walk underlay and increase your density


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Perhaps a trip to a trade show would be helpful. The ISS is a great place to see the machines and check out embroidery software. Yes, you will also need software.
Then you can decide if you want to buy used or wait, learn more about embroidery and maybe invest in new equipment.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I remember I attended a Singer class in Maryland and met a bunch of people who never really used their machines. So I was going to buy them if they were selling and open a store with a few Singer 6000. (paying 3K for my used). The instructor overheard and recommended me to attend the ISS show that was coming up in Atlantic City. My life has never been the same. I make sure that I do at least 1 a year and maybe have done up to 5 shows a year. Not all vendors attend all of the shows so if you do not do the different regions you can miss out on some things. You can lead a horse to water but you cannot make them drink. I know this - somethings you cannot buy for under certain amounts and expect it to be commercial. If you are serious you need commercial. BTW anyone need an Imprintor Pad Printer.


----------



## Meatwagon (May 28, 2009)

My advice would be to buy the best quality you can afford because quality retains value and demand. I have no experience with Brother so I can't comment either way. We went to an ISS and bought a Tajima single head as we thought this would do anything we could every want to do. No experience in embroidery or screen printing. Attended company training and have been moving strong every since(and have bought more single heads). When you can embroider things that others can't, you can command a better price. But the key to this business is having and developing a client base.

Embroider all kinds of things but would agree with others - leave the digitizing (not vectorizing) to someone who does it all the time. You can make money somewhere else.


----------

